# Texas Rag Opinion



## kraig storbeck (May 23, 2005)

What is everyone's opinion of the good old texas rag. Can you still kill snow geese with a spread of just 1000 rags? I appreciate any helpful information.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

You can kill geese over them but the texas rags won't hold up like a northwinds or silo sock or deadly. They tear too easily. So i would invest the money you would in a 1000 rag spread into a 500 headless north winds or a 300 sillo sock or deadly spread.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

kraig storbeck said:


> What is everyone's opinion of the good old texas rag. Can you still kill snow geese with a spread of just 1000 rags? I appreciate any helpful information.


Are you asking about staked rags or just tieing a knot in the end and throwing them out?


----------



## kraig storbeck (May 23, 2005)

Staked rag on wooden dowel.


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

yes you will be able to kill geese, but I think you will regret not buying a smaller spread of better decoys. Case in point- Fall of 2006 three of my buddies and I had never hunted snows before and we decided to give it a shot late in the year. We set up around 400 hefty garbage bags and shot 20 one morning and 13 the next morning. That winter we bought 1200 rags and spent all winter putting them together and what not. We thought we were going to destroy these stupid geese that decoyed so well to garbage bags. Spring came and we hunted 6 differant times throughout the season and never shot one snow goose. Solds the rags, bought 700 wind socks and have had a couple bad hunts over them, a few amazing hunts, and half a dozen decent hunts.

Now although we dont have an awesome spread, it is effective and very managible. We can set it up in a little over an hour, compared to three or more hours with the rags, and when we hunting were happy with the decoys.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I guess for me it would be.....what can you afford.Rags work fine on young of the year.We sold all our raga except 300 or so(not staked).Those were all we were able to use one year in Canada because the fields had to be walked out into.We shot all the young dummies we wanted.

If you can afford windsocks of some kind.....get them.If you can only afford rags right now.....they wll work.Don't last as long thoudh.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Scale of 1 to 10, a 2.

Windtamers Tx Rags are a bit better as they are stronger. a 3

If you used steel stakes with them, then a 4.

Have a wood dowel break and skwer the palm of your hand while settting them, and you'll know why I do not use them. :eyeroll:

And good luck getting them into frozen Spring time or hard dry ground in the Fall.

Just do a search on this forum of texas rags, I bet there are at least a dozen topics this spring about them.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

We killed over 400 snows last weekend with a spread of rags. That's better than I ever did with custom socks!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

goosebusters said:


> We killed over 400 snows last weekend with a spread of rags. That's better than I ever did with custom socks!


It is not hard to believe we did so good over them.

BTW here is a FACT. More snows have met their maker due to Texas Rags than any other decoy. That is FACT and can't be disputed. Customs don't even come close!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Scale of 1 to 10, a 2.
> 
> Windtamers Tx Rags are a bit better as they are stronger. a 3
> 
> If you used steel stakes with them, then a 4.


Would windtamers with steel stakes be a 7??
I will say that one of my best spring snow hunts came over 100 texas rags.. with wood dowels..I would rate that day a 9.5


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

goosebusters said:


> We killed over 400 snows last weekend with a spread of rags. That's better than I ever did with custom socks!


Pretty sure you could have killed the same 400 dumb birds over 100 of anything......not apples to apples.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Leo Porcello said:


> goosebusters said:
> 
> 
> > We killed over 400 snows last weekend with a spread of rags. That's better than I ever did with custom socks!
> ...


Where is this FACT documented? I searched all over the net and I just can't seem to find any lists of how a particular decoy killed more then another?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

goose_caller said:


> Leo Porcello said:
> 
> 
> > goosebusters said:
> ...


Well considering you posted 3 minutes after I did I would say you need to do more of an extentsive search. But of course you may be one of those guys that actually thinks 3 minutes is a long time.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I googled it and found it, leo is right


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> I searched all over the net and I just can't seem to find any lists of how a particular decoy killed more then another?


Have you checked the Avery website? :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

goose_caller said:


> goosebusters said:
> 
> 
> > We killed over 400 snows last weekend with a spread of rags. That's better than I ever did with custom socks!
> ...


Where did it say they were dumb birds. Are you assuming they were all juivies? Maybe you missed the reverse migration. Lots of adults.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

goosehunternd said:


> I googled it and found it, leo is right


Of course I am. I type no lies!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

dblkluk said:


> > I searched all over the net and I just can't seem to find any lists of how a particular decoy killed more then another?
> 
> 
> Have you checked the Avery website? :lol:


 :lol: :beer:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

dblkluk said:


> Have you checked the Avery website? :lol:


 :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

dblkluk said:


> > Scale of 1 to 10, a 2.
> >
> > Windtamers Tx Rags are a bit better as they are stronger. a 3
> >
> ...


Obvioisly you did not get out of 3rd grade and learn to read as it says 4.

I bet you could have used soiled diapers from the land fill and shot 100 Jivis too. Heck you probably would rate them a 9.5 too.

And try sticking those wood dowels into frozen ground or hard baked soil in the Fall.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Obvioisly you did not get out of 3rd grade and learn to read as it says 4.
> 
> I bet you could have used soiled diapers from the land fill and shot 100 Jivis too. Heck you probably would rate them a 9.5 too.


Since we're on the subject, should we talk about spelling?? :lol:

What the heck was I thinking.. :eyeroll: I'm an idiot for questioning your ratings which obviously you have put decades of research into, because you ceratinly wouldn't pull anything like that out of thin air. :roll:



> I bet you could have used soiled diapers from the land fill and shot 100 Jivis too. Heck you probably would rate them a 9.5 too.


Pampers for imitating the rossies and Depends for the adults..I like it! :lol:


----------



## kraig storbeck (May 23, 2005)

I really appreciate the info. I guess it looks like there is definetly mixed opinions. Do you really beleive that wood dowles will be a challenge getting in the ground?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Do you really beleive that wood dowles will be a challenge getting in the ground?


In frozen ground.. yes. And you will break a number of them.

Seriously though, If you are looking at building a snow goose spread on a budget. You might want to look into buying some tyvek and sewing your own windsocks or making your own Sillosocks.. You'll have all summer to get things ready.

I would rather hunt over (or own) 250 sillosocks than 1000 texas rags.

But that being said, Rags have killed birds..


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

dblkluk said:


> You might want to look into buying some tyvek and sewing your own windsocks or making your own Sillosocks..


But don't tell h2ofwlr because if there is one thing he hates more than anything else in the world, it is do-it-yourself guys getting by cheap.


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

and people who steal patented designs


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

:rollin: :gag:


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

Did someone say Depends? They are not just for the adults, they are oversized so they can be seen from greater distances.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Rags work. Not very consistant, but theyll get ya some birds. But for a decent rag spread, 1000+, your talking $1000 or more. Why not spend that same amount, and get fewer good decoys, like SS's?

$1000 will get your over 20 dozen sillosocks, which youll like much better, and will last alot longer.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

goosebusters said:


> dblkluk said:
> 
> 
> > You might want to look into buying some tyvek and sewing your own windsocks or making your own Sillosocks..
> ...


*Not true AT ALL* Never have anything against the gys, hell I sewed my own for many years BEFORE this site or the internet ever was around.



franchinatersss said:


> and people who steal patented designs


 All I pointed out is there were some guys selling obviously homemade socks on Ebay as the SilloSocks brand. That is was indeed illegal to do that. And unsuspecting buyers were getting screwed. 
And yes, If I owned the patents, you damned right I protect it when obvisiously tens of thousands of dollars went into the R&D process ad would not allow some hacks profitting from my patents. It is called Business and protecting ones assets regardless of who you are.

You know you guys from ND are geting to be a REAL turn off for guys outside of ND. Like it or not, the NDO site attracts outdoorsmen from all over the North America. Better get used to it. Otherwise start a New ND ONLY site for ND Rs where you have to show proof you are a ND R. Otherwise get the hell off your high horses that this is "your" site, as it is not, it is "our" site--all outdoormen from wherever they may reside.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> start a New ND ONLY site for ND Rs


I believe it is already in the works


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Just decoys guys....just decoys

Guys can sure get emotional over hunting equipment!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> You know you guys from ND are geting to be a REAL turn off for guys outside of ND. Like it or not, the NDO site attracts outdoorsmen from all over the North America. Better get used to it. Otherwise start a New ND ONLY site for ND Rs where you have to show proof you are a ND R. Otherwise get the hell off your high horses that this is "your" site, as it is not, it is "our" site--all outdoormen from wherever they may reside.


How in the world is this a Res vs. Non Res issue??

Amazing... :eyeroll:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

NODAK outdoors!! 8)


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Leo Porcello said:


> . But of course you may be one of those guys that actually thinks 3 minutes is a long time.


:rollin::rollin::rollin::rollin::rollin::rollin:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

So if that new site goes up WingedShooter7 won't be invited cause im in Sodak? :lol:


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

Oh no SoDak is OK.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Kraig

This was my first year really decoying snows and just used the decoys my dad had left over from his days of chasin fall geese. A couple hundred shells and some rags.

We bought a few more rags and ended up with about 180 of them. A couple hundred wouldnt be bad for quick set ups or long muddy walk ins but 1000 would be too much work. Constant wrapping and retying would eat up time and energy.

Two friends and I did jump in a field one day that the geese were roosting all around then comin to feed in (about 10,000). We shot 21 geese over 80 rags and most of those were called in with a mouth call. (ALL ADULTS AND VERY FRONT EDGE BIRDS). Then a few weeks later middle of the migration we had 100 shells 100 rags 50 North Winds and shot 5 over the decoys all day, and there were 10Xs the birds using the immediate area.

I say get 100 with Northwinds or Sillosocks. Up your numbers quick and cheap.


----------



## goosegrinder87 (Feb 1, 2008)

hell on the right day right time tube socks and tooth picks will work but i think to consistently kill large numbers of geese through out the spring you are better off with wind socks Or silo socks :2cents:


----------



## kraig storbeck (May 23, 2005)

I decided on Windsocks and Sillosocks.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

good call with the silosocks. They are a really nice decoy, light enough to carry a ton of em in and not bulky and awakward to carry, you will love em. I need to build a spread up for this fall as well. I am leaning towards the silosocks, deadly's and avery fb's.

From what I have seen, Deadly Actives are the shiz, Silosock Feeders are the Shiz, and I guess the appearance of the full body avery's is the shiz, so its a tough call. Probably going to end up with a little bit of em all.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

HonkerExpress said:


> good call with the silosocks. They are a really nice decoy, light enough to carry a ton of em in and not bulky and awakward to carry, you will love em. I need to build a spread up for this fall as well. I am leaning towards the silosocks, deadly's and avery fb's.
> 
> From what I have seen, Deadly Actives are the shiz, Silosock Feeders are the Shiz, and I guess the appearance of the full body avery's is the shiz, so its a tough call. Probably going to end up with a little bit of em all.


what weighs more, a ton of feathers or a ton of bricks. :lol: oke:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

possumfoot said:


> HonkerExpress said:
> 
> 
> > good call with the silosocks. They are a really nice decoy, light enough to carry a ton of em in and not bulky and awakward to carry, you will love em. I need to build a spread up for this fall as well. I am leaning towards the silosocks, deadly's and avery fb's.
> ...


A ton of Br......... Wait a minute :lol:


----------

